# The [email protected] Factory, Staffs, 2011



## mookster (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been sitting on these long enough - I hope you can see why I am not disclosing anything about the location or the names associated with the building which explains the lack of externals (especially after I got stung so badly with 'that' house)

This was one of those 'accidental' explores which both me and my friend couldn't quite believe, that followed on from three fails in rapid succession. It's pretty much right next to a police station and on a very busy main road, we spent a few minutes watching police cars drive around the area at regular intervals after spotting our access, but nothing prepared us for the unmarked police car pulling into the car park next door whilst we were straddled on top of the second fence! There were also PIRs dotted around inside but if they were working nothing happened.

It was once a china factory, when closed it was leased to a furniture wholesaler and another company who stored things inside. I think I'll let the photos do the talking as it speaks for itself pretty much.


















































































Palletloads of brand new B&Q patio furniture
















I hope this gives a sense of just how rammed it was in here, this was barely 1/4 of the floor space




































There was much more but it was seriously difficult to get decent shots of. Unfortunately the rest of the factory was locked down good and proper.

The mess continued outside but the piles and piles of stuff left outside had suffered badly at the hands of the British weather.


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jan 15, 2012)

Brilliant!

It reminds me of a place I've been to before but on a larger scale. It always makes me wonder why the amount and value of things are left. Even if a place is going out of business surely selling things off cheaply/in bulk is better than nothing.


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.

Looking at some of those pictures reminded me of various representations of Arthur Daley's lock up in Minder.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 15, 2012)

What a bizarre find!!! Well done!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome. Thanks.

M


----------



## the|td4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chairty donation sorting house of some sort?

Cool pics mate what a jungle!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 16, 2012)

What a find! well done.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like a ebay drop pallet service , did walk into a old mill once that was derelict to find part of it was used for kitchen unit storage and well bloody big American fridge/freezers


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 16, 2012)

A very strange mix of suff indeed. Seems to be a common sight in old factories these days, had a few here that have been similarly full of random crap!


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2012)

Bloody Hell Mook, you’ve gone and found another peach, I hope you have better luck keeping this one safe, if not, I’ll have a couple of sets of patio furniture, a Hoover, a few of them vids and my wife will have those funny candles. Well done mate, Thanks.


----------



## maximus (Jan 16, 2012)

What a great find!!!

I think its delboys garage.


----------



## mookster (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I have no idea as to its past usage other than the wholesale furniture company - almost all the stuff was brand new or 'nearly new', my guess is the company went into administration and just left everything behind. 

We initially thought no way could this be derelict and pretty much untouched, then we remembered the police station next door

Definitely goes down as one of if not the weirdest place I've done.

I chose not to include any exteriors because I bet the local ne'er-do-wells would recognise it immediately!


----------



## UrbexHunter (Jan 16, 2012)

What a load of random crap!!!! I love it! It looks like my bedroom


----------



## muppet (Jan 16, 2012)

nice find it is a shame when locations of these little gems are made public shame to see it fooked .


----------



## chizyramone (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice report mookster

If I had a space that big, I too would fill it full of crap (as lisaramone refers to my 'might need it some day treasure' that I carefully distribute about the house,garden,shed etc.)


----------



## st33ly (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you sure this is derelict? Seems to good to be true


----------



## mookster (Jan 17, 2012)

We thought it couldn't be initially, but then we noticed the water dripping through the ceiling in places, empty boxes where a few things had been nicked that sort of stuff

Cheers everyone


----------



## Decender (Jan 17, 2012)

That place looks amazing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Moox, if you rub those funny candles do they last longer? ;-)


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 18, 2012)

What a random collection of stuff.

Are those certain items sticky willies? I remember a friend had one & someone threw it on her ceiling & it was stuck there for ages lol!


----------



## mookster (Jan 19, 2012)

Em_Ux said:


> What a random collection of stuff.
> 
> Are those certain items sticky willies? I remember a friend had one & someone threw it on her ceiling & it was stuck there for ages lol!



Yep! There was a whole box of hundreds of the little buggers all wrapped up in coloured foil so naturally we allowed a few to 'breathe'


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 19, 2012)

brilliant little find..i bet you spent hours mooching about


----------



## tswcowboy (Jan 28, 2012)

this will be a company that buys rtns meaning you buy a hoover or microwave bed stuff like that say from argos or curys if its is broken or missing bits you rtn it to the store and they are then sold on to these central companys to sell and store


----------

